# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  kdd en barcelona

## A.Marin

ya que el organizador oficial de kdd en barcelona esta fuera ya me encargo yo  :D 

que hos pareceria kedar el domingo 26 (si quereis se cambia)

----------


## Némesis

Muy bien, Marin, ahí me has gustao, tomando la inciativa.
¿No te ibas a traer a tu amiga?   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Me apunto.

----------


## The Black Prince

Domingo 26 done ^_^

----------


## rifaj

Contad conmigo.

Esta no me la pierdo.

----------


## iviro

Bueno, bueno............
Esto se anima!!!!!

Alguien más?
Saludos.

----------


## tarkon

Donde seria esta quedada? Hehehehe..perdon por mi ignoracia ;-p

----------


## A.Marin

nos reunimos en barcelona en el cafe zurich, esta al lado de Fnac del triangle si no saves como llegar indicamelo y ya te pasare un link con un callejero :D

----------


## tarkon

Pues, si....mas centrico impossible  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  
Supongo que hora y tal estara por decidir....pues si em atrevo me paso x"D

----------


## Ricky Berlin

No quereis pasaros por una feria a hacer la KDD :Confused:  Xd. Es donde me toca currar este mes y eso comporta findes incluidos... eh!!1, hay público! algo les estoy haciendo.

Pero tengo un problema... ¿Alguien ha visto mi FP? leches! no lo encuentro! y no tengo tiempo de pasarme por alguna tienda!!!

Un saludo! Para Setiembre cogeros fuerte que iremos por la calle.

----------


## iviro

Y esa "Feria" donde está?
Hay caballitos?

Saludos.

----------


## The Black Prince

> No quereis pasaros por una feria a hacer la KDD Xd. Es donde me toca currar este mes y eso comporta findes incluidos... eh!!1, hay público! algo les estoy haciendo.
> 
> Pero tengo un problema... ¿Alguien ha visto mi FP? leches! no lo encuentro! y no tengo tiempo de pasarme por alguna tienda!!!
> 
> Un saludo! Para Setiembre cogeros fuerte que iremos por la calle.


que haces en la feria? the amazing ricky berlin?

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Na, una feria en Vic, aquí haciendo de azafato. A ver si desempolvo las cartas porque llevo un mes...

----------


## dante

Osea que por querer quieres hacer una quedada en vic...

----------


## The Black Prince

> Na, una feria en Vic, aquí haciendo de azafato. A ver si desempolvo las cartas porque llevo un mes...


Traete una butifarra de vic anda

----------


## iviro

Eso, trae unas cuantas Butifarras que las haremos desaparecer.......

----------


## Némesis

Lo siento  :-( es posible que no pueda venir.
Ya os lo confirmaré.

Un abrazo a todos.  :Smile1:

----------


## Jaku Fernandez

Pues nada, otra vez me quedo sin ir...  :( 

A la proxima no falto. :D  

Ricky, guapetón, de que va eso de salir a la calle, que yo me entere!!!

PD: Tengo tu FP, informame de lo de salir a la calle o no volverás a verlo nunca más...  :twisted:

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Aqui el Bull negre y el Bull Blanc van que triunfan. Leches que tardes mas frescas llevo, pero se come de ·"$"·$ madre  :Wink1: 

Jaku, estoo... eso no es el FP cariño... es que te lo deje puesto la otra vez y se me olvido quitartelo... sorry.

K pasa? una fantasia Jarripotiana la tiene cualquiera no? una varita por aqui, un FP por alla, que si hay seme caen las cartas. ui perdón, etc. Lo típico... Total, quien no ha estado en una prisión turca?

Las kdd´s callejeras es ir por la calle y hacer juegos a la people. Estan guays (bueno, llevamos 1 sólo). PAra setiembre repetiremos

Un saludo.

----------


## Némesis

Ricky, en la feria esta donde trabajas fumáis algo, ¿no?  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Demasiados años de laboratorio ...

Espero que a mi no me afecten tanto.

Ricky era mi auxiliar, en la bata llevaba una chapa del Imperio Galáctico. No digo nada más ...

----------


## Ella

siempre quedais y nunca subis fotos ni videos..aprended de los madrileños   :Lol:

----------


## Némesis

Va, ella, para que no llores... Aquí tienes una foto de la última qdada...

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Oh La La!!

¿Cuándo es la próxima? Nemesis, ¿tú decias que venias o que no?

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> Ricky era mi auxiliar, en la bata llevaba una chapa del Imperio Galáctico. No digo nada más ...


entre otras.

Por cierto. Esa KDD me la perdí!!!  :117: 
Y despues dicen que soy yo el de las mujeres
Ah rufián! ya tardas en traerlas!!!

----------


## Jaku Fernandez

Uy, Ricky, pues ahora si que no volverás a verlo nunca más!   :Oops:  

Lo dicho, a la proxima me apunto.  :D

PD: A mi lo que me ha sorprendido, Rirkcy, es que ya te dejen salir a la calle... Los del Centro Psiquiatrico y eso...

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Hei Jaku, "Fada"Pride. Bueno, aun no me dejan salir.

Los medicos me dicen algo sobre que mi toc (trastorno obsesivo compulsivo) no esta bien tratado ya que mi personalidad ha degenerado en una esquizofrenia paranoide sincópea que ha derivado en un transtorno neurodegenerativo de tercer orden (exponencial) con afectación escrotal agudo.

Es increible la cantidad de chorradas que puede generar mi cerebro con tal de no trabajar!!! yo mismo me asombro (y me doy miedo...)

 :117: 

Retomando el tema. Más que fotos, tenemos videos de la última KDD. Nemesis, como tenemos la edición? cuando veremos el video?
(A este paso los de madriT se van a dar cuenta que ahorrams en fotos para no gastar los colores de la pantalla  :117: )

Un saludo

----------


## Némesis

> Retomando el tema. Más que fotos, tenemos videos de la última KDD. Nemesis, como tenemos la edición? cuando veremos el video?


Eso Dante, que es quien maneja el cotarro.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Claaaaaaaaaaro!
Tu te quedas las chatis y él la cámara!!!
Anda que no eres listo!!!

Dante!!! Rebelate contra el opresor!!!

----------


## Jaku Fernandez

> Hei Jaku, "Fada"Pride. Bueno, aun no me dejan salir.
> 
> Los medicos me dicen algo sobre que mi toc (trastorno obsesivo compulsivo) no esta bien tratado ya que mi personalidad ha degenerado en una esquizofrenia paranoide sincópea que ha derivado en un transtorno neurodegenerativo de tercer orden (exponencial) con afectación escrotal agudo.


Hay que ver... y todo eso por mi culpa...   :Oops:  
Ya no te dejaré más pelis de Mayas, que luego te pasa lo que te pasa... 

Ese video ya!!  :D

----------


## Ricky Berlin

VOID

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> Ya no te dejaré más pelis de Mayas, que luego te pasa lo que te pasa... 
>  :D


Si, que al ver pelis de Mallas me pongo...

Vease fotograma de la peli

----------


## Jaku Fernandez

Ay... que daño hizo Errol Flynn...  :twisted:

----------


## dante

Pues lo de la edición tendrá que esperar, por que no había suficiente material para 30 minutos, aunque intentare poneros algun adelanto. Habrá que grabar la quedada de septiembre también. Haber si esta vez nos viene a visitar otra chica igual de wapa  :twisted:

----------


## Jaku Fernandez

> Haber si esta vez nos viene a visitar otra chica igual de wapa  :twisted:


Hombre, tan guapa como Ricky, va a ser dificil...

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> Iniciado por dante
> 
> Haber si esta vez nos viene a visitar otra chica igual de wapa  :twisted:
> 
> 
> Hombre, tan guapa como Ricky, va a ser dificil...


  :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:

----------


## iviro

Y hablando de todo un poco............
El domingo, quien va?

Nos vemos.
Saludos

----------


## The Black Prince

Yo voy

----------


## A.Marin

yo tambien, 

recuerdo:
Donde siempre:
Plaza Cataluña, Delante del Café Zurich a las 17
y a las 17:30 nos desplazamos a la calle Pelayo, al "restaurante" Vienna. 

para los nuevos a las 5 ,tendremos barajas bicycle en la mano para que nos reconozcais,

y aver si viene mas gente a esta.  :Smile1:

----------


## rifaj

Yo vengo tambien, ya lo dije en su momento.

----------


## Andrew

Hola,
he visto los mesnsajes para quedar el Domingo pasado... lástima no haberlos visto una semana antes. Hace tiempo que ando buscando gente de Barcelos para kedar... pero no lo consiguo. Os parece bien (aunque algo precipitado) quedar este Domingo ? (lo digo porque el siguiente, al ser puente, mucha gente se marcha fuera (entre ellos yo...)

Enviaré este mensaje también en privado a la gente de este post...

Salu2 !!!

----------


## MagoMero

Tonicus...
diría que hay organizada una kdd para el próximo día 20....

estoy buscando el hilo para enviartelo...

Saludos

----------

